# No implantation with 2 embryos - implantation or egg issue?



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all you lovely ladies (and wonderful men, if there are any on here!),

I am desperate for some advice.  We have had our 2nd failed cycle - Cycle 1 - 300 menopur on short protocol, 3 eggs, 2 fertilised, 2 emryos day 2 ET & 200mg cyclogest per day.  Started spotting 2 days post ET.  Cycle 2, 450 menopur, short protocol, 3 eggs, 2 fertilised, 2 embryos on day 3 ET & 400 mg cyclogest per day.  Started spotting 2 days after 

At my follow-up consult I tried to discuss issues re implantation e.g. immunology etc, and was told that it is probably due to my eggs (I am 39) despite the fact that I seem to have good quality ones (I have not been told otherwise, that's the only way I know!) and good fertilisation rates.  I am now waiting to go for a hysteroscopy as the consult said that I could check out my endo if I wanted to just to rule it out as an issue.  I am now so confused and I even said, "Well, it is the most enigmatic part of the process, the implantation stage, so I guess it is impossible to say".  

Does anyone have any advice or has been/is going  through this??  I have heard alot about the Lister hospital for poor responders, but what do they do that is different?

I would really appreciate any help as I feel so depressed and don't know how much more of these endless hospital visits I can cope with (although I am grateful for the fact that we at least have this option, unlike in 'ye olden days' when the technology was not there!!).

 to all of you.

PJ xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Janet

I am so sorry about your BFNs.     I think you are right about implantation being the bit that is least understood, and there is also the fact that the odds are against BFPs.  I was in a similar situation to you after my first two IVF cycles - everything seemed to go fine, then BFN.  I decided to take the bull by the horns before having any more tx, and got a raft of tests (including immune tests) done to exclude as many problems as possible.  There is a good list on the Starting out board.  In my case, everything came back fine ie nothing found to treat (which was very frustrating) but I was still glad I had had the tests done.  I personally wouldn't accept the age thing as a reason in itself without any supporting evidence about egg quality, especially if you have been ttc for any length of time.

I wasn't a poor responder (except in my third cycle) but I would think it would definitely be worth finding out about different treatment options.

PS, as you can see from my profile, you are a spring chicken compared with me.  And I hope that it turns out to be third time lucky for you -it did for me. 

Ellie


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

So sorry for the late response - have been very down and not even checking these boards.  But CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!! It makes me feel very positive.  

Just wondered what you meant about different treatment options??  

Thanks alot and well done!!!

PJ xxxxx


----------

